# 1935 Moore Gas stove



## Hilly Jacklin (May 28, 2009)

I have a 1935 Moore gas stove that I'd like to be able to use.  I suspect it has never been used because the original factory inspection card was still wired to the oven grate and there are no grease marks or use marks anywhere.  This is my problem--my kitchen is all electric and it is too small for this stove to fit in.  I want to set it up in my 3 season room right off the kitchen to use as a second stove.  My question is this--rather than run expensive gas lines can I set it up to run off of a propane cylinder like a gas grill and store the cylinder in the side storage compartment instead of pans?
  If this is possible could it be a DIY project and where do I start?  It also needs 2 knobs replaced, but that's it.


----------



## midunno (Jun 25, 2009)

not an expert on this..   but i think you should keep the cylinder a little farther away from the stove.    bbq grills are vented and/or outside in the air.    the storage place you have may not be suitable for the cylinder to be stored in and overheat it.


----------

